

Google are at it again... (Homepage logo) - ladon86

Today's logo is greyed out until you start typing, at which point it colors in the letters for each character you type.<p>Here's an image in case it's not showing locally:
http://imgur.com/fx3F7<p>Why are Google doing this? Is live updating search going to launch for everyone? Do you think it's a good idea?
======
MaysonL
Strange: I don't get that, but do get a beta version of https//google.com/ :
Google over SSL

